# Japan: Mr. Roboto picks only the ripest strawberries



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://singularityhub.com/2010/12/04/japans-robot-picks-only-the-ripest-strawberries-video/



> "The Institute of Agricultural Machinery at Japan's National Agriculture and Food Research Organization, along with SI Seiko, has developed a robot that can select and harvest strawberries based on their color. Ripened berries are detected using the robot's stereoscopic cameras, and analyzed to measure how red they appear. When the fruit is ready to come off the vine, the robot quickly locates it in 3D space and cuts it free. From observation to collection, the harvesting process takes about 9 seconds per berry. Creators estimate that it will be able to cut down harvesting time by 40%."


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

wow thats cool!!!


----------



## Dabigmandan (Nov 13, 2010)

My job as a strawberry picker is now in jeopardy.


----------

